# Official Chicago @ Memphis. Thursday 7pm cst FSChi NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

post scores.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Grizzlies 99
Bulls 97


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls 125
Brizzlies 122

Crawford with the 3 pointer at the buzzer


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Grizilles 100
Bulls 94


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Grizzlies 98
Bulls 88


----------



## MirageRon (Feb 10, 2003)

The nightmare in Memphis will continue. Look for another blowout.

Grizzlies 106
Bulls 83


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Memphis 108
Chicago 89

An Eastern Conference team is just what the doctor ordered after playing a rough schedule the past few weeks.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Grizzle 100
Bullshizzle 87


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Memphis 99
Bulls 82

Antonio Davis 18, 14
Pau Gasol 22, 8


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Grizzle 100
> Bullshizzle 87


:clap: I am not the only one who enjoys calling the Grizzlies the Grizzles.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Griz - 97
Bulls- 88

EC - 20 and 1 rbd


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

Bulls 93
Grizzlies 90


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gonna go with my head

Grizz - 90
Bulls - 81

Curry - 24 minutes, 3 points, 3 rebounds, 5 fouls and a standing ovation from Grizz fans.........


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Grizzlies 111
Bulls 95


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls with a suprise win

Bulls 94
Grizz 88


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

You pretty much know what Grizzly team is going to show up but you don't know which Bulls team is gonna show. Therein lies the problem.

Griz 104
Bulls 89


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 99
Griz 85

I havent gone against the bulls all year and I am not going to start now

Hinrich 20 pts 12 ast 10 reb FIrst triple double of his carrer and not his last


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

memphis 85
bulls 76


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Everything points to a bear market.....

The Bear -- 107
The Bull -- 96


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Memphis- 94
Bulls- 90


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I want the ribs, and the numbers say to bet against the Bulls 3 out of every 4 games.

But I want to give them this one.

Arrgghh.


Bulls 94, Grizz 85


(I retain the right to change my mind)


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

(Uses Jedi mind power while waving a hand)

you don't want the ribs...you want to stop posting predictions here...it's a waste of time


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Grizzlies 101
Bulls 86


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't even remember the last time we beat a WC team on the road. It ain't gonna happen tomorrow either. Another blowout.

Grizzlies 102
Bulls 87


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> (Uses Jedi mind power while waving a hand)
> 
> you don't want the ribs...you want to stop posting predictions here...it's a waste of time


 "

"I don't want the ribs"

 

"Ribs are fattening"

 

"Bulls won't lose again this season"


----------



## HinrichFan12 (Jan 8, 2004)

Bulls -- 97
Grizzlies -- 94

What have I got to lose?

Hinrich with 20


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Bulls get hammered

Grizz- 110
Bulls-87


Gasol- 23


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Grizzlies 95.
Bulls 86.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Grizzlybear: 103
Bullsheet: 86

Hinrich 22 points, 5 boards, 7 assists
With the Grizz up by 37 at the end of 3, Hubie Brown suits up and plays the 4th Q in the low post, just for the hell of it. Eddy Curry picks up 2 quick whistles to foul out while guarding Brown.


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

The bulls will be destroyed this game. 

Memphis 103
Bulls 87

I've been right my last two predictions. I should play the lotto if I'm right this time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have beaten just 1 team from the pacific and midwest. It will not change. This team is athletic. 

97-89, Grizz.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I am inclined to go with the Bulls in this one. In years past, the Bulls have either been very good against these guys, or very bad. But its at Memphis. Gasol, Swift, Bonzi etc. Its a good team. 

So we will get them when they get to Chicago. Tomorrow is not our night

Memphis 104
Chicago 89

Highscorer. I keep going with Curry every game. And I think he will bounce back strong. He will have 21 tomorrow night. High scorer of the game will be Bonzi with 37


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

well. i'm going for a win. can't explain it. don't want to. sigh:


Bulls 89
Grizzlies 84


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

Grizzs - 23,114

Bulls - 13

Leading scorers: Rex Grossman


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Grizzlies 99
Bulls 92


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 95
Grizz 91

High Scorer Crawford 33


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

*Bulls lose*

Grizz 105
Bullcrap 86

Hinrich 10pt 6 assist 4reb 8 to
Jamal 18 6-23 5 assist 1reb 3 to 1 steal


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Grizzle - 94
Bizzull - 85

Jamal scores 21.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Bulls lose*



> Originally posted by <b>Nobull1</b>!
> Grizz 105
> Bullcrap 86
> 
> ...


I hope the Bulls can get a win tonight but I have to say Griz for the ribs.

Griz 100
Bulls 90


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Grizzlies 100 Bulls 92.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

http://www.gomemphis.com/mca/grizzlies/article/0,1426,MCA_475_2577127,00.html


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm changing my vote.

Grizz 98
Bulls 92


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Grizzlies 607
Bulls 45


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Sometimes I think I should just go against the majority, but I came in here intent on picking the Grizz.

And as such, the Grizz will win...

Vancouver-99
Tenants of Chicago Stadium-90


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Just have a weird feeling about this one....

Bulls 92
Grizzle- 87

Crawford 22/6/8
Curry 24 & 11


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

haven't had too many buzzerbeaters for wins but i think pippen will get a migraine and Jamal will hit the gamewinner

Skiles show : 98
Hubie's team : 97


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

My first prediction, not my second.

Bulls win.


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

An *** whooping from the Grizzlies..

Grizzlies 120

Bulls 88


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Memphis- 94
Chicago- 81

Unless Curry steps up with a 20 point performance, and Crawford manages to shoot above 35%, then we can't win this game. And both those things are rare these days.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

The Bulls can win this if they get hot.

I'm feeling lucky.

Bulls 95
Grizz 88


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Memphis 100
Bulls 90

Hinrich 25


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Grizzlies 97
Bulls 90


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow. Dead game thread. 

Highlights for me:

Jerome's hustle. Great steal on Pau.

Crawford's jumper after the screen roll. Catch and shoot, pulled up in rhythm, looked just like a shooting guard.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey wow Jamal's already got two free throws.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Watch Curry. Every shot going to the right and not getting his hands up for rebounds or jumping very much.

Just give the effort Eddy. The rest will come.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Where is everyone tonight?

The two teams are neck and neck thus far.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Jason Williams is killing us.

13 points on 5-6 shooting


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Stromile just picked up two fouls less than 20 seconds apart.

:laugh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>E L D R U H M A I</b>!
> Hey wow Jamal's already got two free throws.


With about 3:00 left in the first half, he's been to the line 5 times. Awesome job on his part.

KH has been to the line zero times.

Who is guarding J. Williams? Kirk? Is J. Williams just on fire, or is he getting easy looks?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Davis gets stuffed by Gasol two times in 6 seconds. Then shows great veteran leadership by picking up a "T"


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> Davis gets stuffed by Gasol two times in 6 seconds. Then shows great veteran leadership by picking up a "T"


Davis was mugged on the arm and hit on the head. He was well within his rights to be pissed. 

This team gets no respect from the zebras.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Watch Curry. Every shot going to the right and not getting his hands up for rebounds or jumping very much.
> 
> Just give the effort Eddy. The rest will come.


While Skiles was standing near Kerr and Doerr, could hear him yelling at Eddy to get off the ground when everyone else was trying to snag a rebound. Eddy just stood there flat-footed. Doerr also mentioned that Eddy didn't appear to have any sense of urgency when he was checking in and missed a chance to get on the floor. He never even bothered to get his warm-up top off.


----------



## MirageRon (Feb 10, 2003)

The Bulls aren't getting any respect by the refs. They think when they miss they're supposed to because they're a bad team, but Davis really got hit. I suggest the Bulls start knocking people down if they aren't going to get any calls.


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

so I guess no updates on the game tonight? ESPN NEWS is doing a pretty good job but I mean this has to be the first time this season there isnt any updates! Has everyone lost hope?


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Kirk glass:

Half full- 0 PF
Half Empty- 4 TOs


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

What a shot by Williams. 

The refs are letting this game get a little rough.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Damn. Williams hits a half-court three and we did almost nothing to challange the shot.

Curry needs to see more time in the second half and this team needs to find some cajones and start smacking some grizzlies around because if the refs aren't gonna call squat on the Grizz you might as well leave your mark.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Note to Retro:



> Eddy just stood there flat-footed. Doerr also mentioned that Eddy didn't appear to have any sense of urgency when he was checking in and missed a chance to get on the floor. He never even bothered to get his warm-up top off.


All the details you need.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Very bad finish for the half!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm not even watching.

I've got the _Apprentice_ on...


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> While Skiles was standing near Kerr and Doerr, could hear him yelling at Eddy to get off the ground when everyone else was trying to snag a rebound. Eddy just stood there flat-footed. Doerr also mentioned that Eddy didn't appear to have any sense of urgency when he was checking in and missed a chance to get on the floor. He never even bothered to get his warm-up top off.


Saw hand heard the very same thing. I think Eddy needs a career change. Jewel Foods can always use another bagger.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hearing that about Eddy makes me want to vomit.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Hinrich played like a rook in the first half. Griz traps and presses bothered him.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Boy oh boy. When we have to run a set offense we're screwed. Craw and Kirk are the only two on the floor that can create a little bit and tonight both of them are missing most of their shots.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich is playing like an 8th grade girl. 5 TO's? Ugh. How does it look on TV?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

in the east, Memphis is no worse then the 3rd best team. Thats scary


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

15 turnovers. :\


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

HEY IF YOU HAVEN'T DONE IT PLEASE GO TO THE "RETIRE NORM'S JERSEY" STICKY AND SIGN OUR ONLINE PETITION!!!

sorry about the all caps...


----------



## TheWindyCityBallers (May 19, 2003)

Oh wow, what a suprise, it's shaping into another second half breakdown. Grizzle's gonna blow us out


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Hinrich is playing like an 8th grade girl. 5 TO's? Ugh. How does it look on TV?


he's got his JV game on tonight so far


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

would these guys give us gasol for curry? particularly since gasol doesnt want to be their long haul


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Hinrich is playing like an 8th grade girl. 5 TO's? Ugh. How does it look on TV?


The griz are overplaying the passing lanes. No one on the Bulls can shake themselves free. Hinrich tries to draw the double team with penetration but guys like Davis and Gill won't move when their man leaves them. Hirich tries to dump the ball off to stationary targets and everythings getting picked off.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Grizz have like 8 guys who would start on our team and probably star.

We have like 5 guys who might make their roster...

This game is an uphill battle.

The Grizz are probably the toughest team in the league because they bring it every night and they are loaded with talent. Whoever gets them in the first round is in for a war. I have a sneaking suspicion it will be the Lakers.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> The griz are overplaying the passing lanes. No one on the Bulls can shake themselves free. Hinrich tries to draw the double team with penetration but guys like Davis and Gill won't move when their man leaves them. Hirich tries to dump the ball off to stationary targets and everythings getting picked off.


Ugly.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> The griz are overplaying the passing lanes. No one on the Bulls can shake themselves free. Hinrich tries to draw the double team with penetration but guys like Davis and Gill won't move when their man leaves them. Hirich tries to dump the ball off to stationary targets and everythings getting picked off.


Well give Gill and Davis a few years inthe league before you expect them to match Potter's court savvy...


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm watching a team out there really hustling and scrapping...

Too bad it's not the Bulls.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> The Grizz have like 8 guys who would start on our team and probably star.
> 
> We have like 5 guys who might make their roster...
> ...


Im too lazy to check. who makes the playoffs from the west if the season ended today?

Sacramento
San Antonio
Minnesota
Lakers 
Denver
Dallas
Houston
and then a ton battling for that 8 spot
Memphis
Portland
Seattle
Utah
LA Clippers 
GS

Memphis is probably the best of these teams. But Sacramento would kill them


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The closer I watch Eddy the more mad I get. He just got blown off the block when the shot went up, but Battier I believe.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> would these guys give us gasol for curry? particularly since gasol doesnt want to be their long haul


Well, Gasol is as soft as Curry but he put the numbers cause he gets the playing time. 
I refuse to give up on Curry!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Dupree is really the ONLY guy on our team who knows how to slash with the ball. I'm glad we have him.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Watch our scrubs get this game back under 10 and then we'll simply trade baskets for about six minutes before folding like a $2 whore punched in the stomach.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Good energy from Pree


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, Gasol is as soft as Curry but he put the numbers cause he gets the playing time.
> I refuse to give up on Curry!


I am very partial on Gasol. I used to spend a lot of time in Barcelona. I had a season pass at the Nou Camp for all of the FC Barcelona soccer and basketball games. I used to watch this kid as a 16 year old on the junior team. I said he would be a star then. I think Memphis misuses him big time. They tell him to just be a post player. But he can do so much more. Im guessing Memphis would deal him. He has basically said he isnt fond of living in memphis. Would Curry and his tremendous upside do it? Probably not. But I have to pull one bad idea out of my *** everyday. Some people live to insult me, so I have to serve one up for them atleast once a day!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, I think Jerry West's opinion of Curry could only go down after seeing this game.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Watch our scrubs get this game back under 10 and then we'll simply trade baskets for about six minutes before folding like a $2 whore punched in the stomach.


Classic :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is what it is right now:
1. Sacramento - 
2. Minnesota 1½ 
3. L.A. Lakers 2½ 
4. San Antonio 2½ 
5. Dallas 6 
6. Houston 6 
7. Denver 6 
8. Utah 7½ 

9. Seattle 8 
10. Memphis 8½ 

I think Seattle and Memphis are going to make it, and Denver and Utah are going to be sorry out of luck.

The Grizz have beaten all of the top teams out west at least once except for Minnesota.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

What a horrible sequence by Eddy. Jason Williams goes and challenges Eddy. Eddy gets off the ground about 2 inches. Williams goes over Eddy fpr an easy layup. :upset: The Bulls go down to the other end and throw the ball to Eddy over his defender. Eddy fumbles an easy dunk out of bounds. :heart:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Grizzlybear: 103
> Bullsheet: 86
> 
> ...


4th Quarter coming up!!!

And the crowd chants:

HUBIE!
HUBIE!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I'm not even watching.
> 
> I've got the _Apprentice_ on...


I can't look at Donald Trump without thinking of Kim du Toit's description of him in his essay on manhood. "Donald Trump still gets access to some of the most beautiful [err... women] available, despite looking like a medieval gargoyle."


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> This is what it is right now:
> 1. Sacramento -
> 2. Minnesota 1½
> ...


Utah are a bunch of miracle workers. And now Pavlovic is stepping in for harpring. im done counting them out.

Its Sacramento against Minnesota. Even if the Lakers put the hall of fame lineup on the floor, its Minny or Sacramentos title to lose. I really think that will be a classic series. Its like turning the clock back to 86 with the way these teams play


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> I am inclined to go with the Bulls in this one. In years past, the Bulls have either been very good against these guys, or very bad. But its at Memphis. Gasol, Swift, Bonzi etc. Its a good team.
> 
> So we will get them when they get to Chicago. Tomorrow is not our night
> ...


I might get the score right but why do I keep picking Curry?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pree 6 minutes - 8 points,2 rebounds, 1 steal


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't look at Donald Trump without thinking of Kim du Toit's description of him in his essay on manhood. "Donald Trump still gets access to some of the most beautiful [err... women] available, despite looking like a medieval gargoyle."


:laugh:

He's a natural on the show. And his wife is... 

What word did they use? Same as for Hefners women?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Donald Trump weirds me the **** out. He was on Stern the other night pimping his own daughter. Pimping his own daughter in the company of Howard Stern.

Cue Twilight Zone music.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eddy's doing one of those things where he suddenly wakes up and dominates the game for a bit.

Lead is under 10.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I believe Hinrich has been benched. First time for everything I guess. :shy:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm out of the rib race.

I'll buy some somewhere...carsons is good---but I know where...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> I am very partial on Gasol. I used to spend a lot of time in Barcelona. I had a season pass at the Nou Camp for all of the FC Barcelona soccer and basketball games. I used to watch this kid as a 16 year old on the junior team. I said he would be a star then. I think Memphis misuses him big time. They tell him to just be a post player. But he can do so much more. Im guessing Memphis would deal him. He has basically said he isnt fond of living in memphis. Would Curry and his tremendous upside do it? Probably not. But I have to pull one bad idea out of my *** everyday. Some people live to insult me, so I have to serve one up for them atleast once a day!


I've kind of watched him and I'm on the fence about him. Some questions:

* In Europe, didn't this kid have a quite nice 3 point shot? And a nice handle Maybe this gets back to your point above that the Grizz mis-use him, but I pictured him more as a Dirk or even a Garnett type player than what he is.

* I'm not all that impressed with his attitude, however. He seems a bit of a metrosexual for my taste, even by european standards (no offense, my wife is Belgian  ). That is, he strikes me as a bit... well... I never know quite how to put it... kind of like a trust fund kid. Like he's smart and capable of working hard, but maybe a bit "above" being willing to get dirty.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I believe Hinrich has been benched. First time for everything I guess. :shy:


Betcha skiles won't call it that...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Betcha skiles won't call it that...


I don't know what it is, but it is indeed something. Wonder what Skiles will say in the postgame. KH and JC have been sitting for a long time now.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know what it is, but it is indeed something. Wonder what Skiles will say in the postgame. KH and JC have been sitting for a long time now.


I think he'll say they both played like dog crap. Which will be an accurate assessment.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I believe Hinrich has been benched. First time for everything I guess. :shy:



"That might be one of the reasons Hinrich hasn't hit the mythical rookie wall"

- today's Sun Times

hmmmmmm? 

:meditate: remain calm.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry goes up for a too high lob from Pip like he's wearing cement shoes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> That is, he strikes me as a bit... well... I never know quite how to put it... kind of like a trust fund kid. Like he's smart and capable of working hard, but maybe a bit "above" being willing to get dirty.


I think you just hit on the stereotype of Spaniards. Completely by accident.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Curry goes up for a too high lob from Pip like he's wearing cement shoes.


He could be wearing cement shoes. As part of his new training program. I wouldn't put it past Skiles.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Down by 8 with 6:20 to go. JYD and Dupree leading the charge.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Skiles decided to go for controling the rebound(big starters)
41 - 36 Bulls on rbd


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I am very partial on Gasol. I used to spend a lot of time in Barcelona. I had a season pass at the Nou Camp for all of the FC Barcelona soccer and basketball games. I used to watch this kid as a 16 year old on the junior team. I said he would be a star then. I think Memphis misuses him big time. They tell him to just be a post player. But he can do so much more. Im guessing Memphis would deal him. He has basically said he isnt fond of living in memphis. Would Curry and his tremendous upside do it? Probably not. But I have to pull one bad idea out of my *** everyday. Some people live to insult me, so I have to serve one up for them atleast once a day!


I dont think its a bad idea at all. I know West is real high on Curry and if Gasol wants out, he (JW) may look like a genius if Eddy turns out to be a stud (As I think he will). Coach Brown wouldnt tolerate Eddy's shi* and Im sure Pax would love to have someone proven like Gasol. Curry changing squads may be positive for him as well (And having a mature J-Will, a sharpshooter like Miller and solid players with great work ethic like Battier can only help).


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I might get the score right but why do I keep picking Curry?


Cause you are afraid of seeing Dupree scoring 15+  

Come on Ronald, 5 more points!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

"There he goes, one of God's own prototypes. Some kind of high powered mutant never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die." -- Hunter S. Thompson on JYD


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pip 9 minutes - 7 p,4 r,1 a,2 s,1 b

not bad,if he could just get us back!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you just hit on the stereotype of Spaniards. Completely by accident.


Is it really? The impression I had was more that the stereotype was they were disorganized, poor and lazy. At least that's the view I've heard my Central European in-laws espouse. Not that I was buying what they're selling.

LOL, I remember this prof I had from Madrid... she definitely didn't seem to have any problem getting dirty  

Pau though, I think he actually is a rich kid. I seem to remember reading his parents were pretty well off.

---

Anyway, I'd really love to hit Spain sometime. Great architecture and people in general, great weather, and one of the few places in the world I can communicate better than my wife :laugh:


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Dupree is a keeper, Fact or Fact?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Cause you are afraid of seeing Dupree scoring 15+
> ...


I was very close to picking Dupree for this game actually!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

They're hanging in there...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> He could be wearing cement shoes. As part of his new training program. I wouldn't put it past Skiles.


I'd pay cash money for someone who snuck a camera into Bulls practice and got pictures of Skiles running Eddy through drills with the medicine ball. That'd be worthy of a change in my avatar


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Dupree is a keeper, Fact or Fact?


No doubt.

I think he should get more minutes.25 at least.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Might this be the game that forces Pax to give Curry a change of scenery?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

We hung in there during the Artest/Miller years 

:sigh:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I think our backcourt has had better nights.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Brickford = Game Over


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Might this be the game that forces Pax to give Curry a change of scenery?



Did you see the third quarter Curry brought us back for most of the last 8 minutes of the third.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

The Bulls' announcers always crack me up. The move and pass by Gasol wasn't even close to being a walk, but they somehow counted 4 steps in the span of less than a second. Seriously Gasol took 1 step before passing it. 

At least this game was close at the end.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Might this be the game that forces Pax to give Curry a change of scenery?


Why?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> I've kind of watched him and I'm on the fence about him. Some questions:
> ...


Hey DC

Interesting post. First off, in Spain they have a siesta. So the laid back attitude is there. Its a little more laid back then LA. 

Your right, he grew up well off. One parent was a doctor I believe. 

I think he comes across that way cause he is kind of snobby to memphis. It isnt a good attitude to have. But he came from barcelona (if you havent gone, GO, if you have then you understand). He goes from one of the 5 prettiest cities in the world speaking his native spanish to, well, Memphis. Sorry. The buzz in Barcelona is that he is the on the first plane to Miami when FA comes

When he was drafted, I went on the Memphis ESPN board (i posted on ESPN all the time back then). I guaranteed to their fans they would have the rookie of the year. ANd they did. but what I didnt realize is how memphis would use him. At barca, they literally used him as a point forward. he was a 7-1 Pippen. Playing the passing lanes, handling the rocks, making no look passes. They would run 1-4 sets with him out on the post. It was nuts. he was even more versatile then Dirk. He gets to memphis and the first thing they did was tell him to sit on the low block and dont go anywhere else. I dont think this is his game. Even though he is a top 10 4 in the league and is quite good at it. I was/am shocked by Memphis lack of imagination in using him. Barcelonas head coach, a guy who should get a look in the NBA by the way, said recently that he thinks Gasol GOT WORSE since joining the NBA. Now that is pretty aggressive, but not entirely false. If someone would take the reins off this kid, he would be a top 10 player in the league. He showed alot of that this summer in the european championships. I am very high on him


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the third quarter Curry brought us back for most of the last 8 minutes of the third.


Admittedly no.

I'm going by what the board is saying....


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Might this be the game that forces Pax to give Curry a change of scenery?


He sorta played decent for a while there.

The real atrocity was him loafing and not making it into the game. That one ranks up with a few weeks ago with he flailed around like a baby and begged to come out of the game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Jamal shot horribly, Kirk turned the ball over, Eddy snatched a whopping 3 boards, our starting SF played 8 minutes and had 2 points..........ugh.


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Is it really? The impression I had was more that the stereotype was they were disorganized, poor and lazy. At least that's the view I've heard my Central European in-laws espouse. Not that I was buying what they're selling.


yup, that's pretty much the stereotype about spaniards up here in belgium... but, you know, just go check it out yourself. barcelona is by far the most beautiful city I've ever seen


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> I am inclined to go with the Bulls in this one. In years past, the Bulls have either been very good against these guys, or very bad. But its at Memphis. Gasol, Swift, Bonzi etc. Its a good team.
> 
> So we will get them when they get to Chicago. Tomorrow is not our night
> ...


Holy crap. this is the second time I have nearly called the score of a game!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey DC
> ...


Whats West waiting for? I mean, before he trades Gasol away to the highest bidder.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Jamal shot horribly, Kirk turned the ball over, Eddy snatched a whopping 3 boards, our starting SF played 8 minutes and had 2 points..........ugh.


You are still watching and posting. You sir, need to confess to being a bullsaholic.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

We lost this game because of inability to take care of the ball. 20 TO is totally unacceptable.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey DC
> ...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Player with most minutes - Jamal 26,no player above 30 minutes?!?

Memphis 2 guys with 27 but they r so much Deeper...


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey Fizer had 4 assists ! I think that's the accomplishment for tonight.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (truebluefan*, FJ_of _Rockaway, C.C.C.P*, ChiBullsFan, rlucas4257, hoops*, GB, BCH*, Mikedc, 7thwatch, curry_52, Dragnsmke1, victor_vc, ez8o5, Darius Miles Davis, RoRo, DaFuture, Hong Kong Fooey*, DocBakk, E L D R U H M A I, andras*, John The Cool Kid*, Qwst21, Like A Breath, Bulls96*, futuristxen, bullet, ShakeTiller, VincentVega, Bolts, mizenkay*, TomBoerwinkle#1)


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Memphis...*

is a collection of second tier/third tier players. They are deep as hell but very young. They have a lot of good trade bait.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> You are still watching and posting. You sir, need to confess to being a bullsaholic.


I'm not even watching the damn game. I don't have NBALP. I'm sick though, had the flu for the last three days, and can't go to sleep. So I just do research and jack around on the computer. At least I got sick before school started this time. Can't afford to miss class.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey DC
> ...


Yeah he seems like a totally diffrent player when he plays for Spain. When I saw him in Indy he looked like one of the best players in the world. I think you are right about Gasol. He is just in the wrong situation.

Can you imagine if Don Nelson got ahold of Gasol???


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not even watching the damn game. I don't have NBALP. I'm sick though, had the flu for the last three days, and can't go to sleep. So I just do research and jack around on the computer. At least I got sick before school started this time. Can't afford to miss class.


VV hope you feel better mate.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> Can you imagine if Don Nelson got ahold of Gasol???


Holy crap. That frontline would be nuts with Gasol, Dirk and Walker (assuming Jamison is let go).


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So what do we need to get to where Memphis is?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah he seems like a totally diffrent player when he plays for Spain. When I saw him in Indy he looked like one of the best players in the world. I think you are right about Gasol. He is just in the wrong situation.
> ...


that is an interesting thought. They might actually try him at the 1. and i am not kidding about that. This kid is KG waiting to happen. But I just dont think Memphis has the guts to take the reins off this kid. If Memphis is really interested in dealing him, we should jump on it


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> VV hope you feel better mate.


Tank you veddy much.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>andras</b>!
> 
> 
> yup, that's pretty much the stereotype about spaniards up here in belgium... but, you know, just go check it out yourself. barcelona is by far the most beautiful city I've ever seen


Yeah, I've been wanting to go there forever now, but I just haven't made it. 

I've never made it to Leuven either, unfortunately.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

My bad with minutes.
only Jamal with 30 

Memphis - 3 players above 30

Our starters minutes combined - 115 mins

Memphis starters - 154 mins


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

for ****s and giggles. This is pure fantasy land but here goes nothing

Chicago trades: PF Marcus Fizer (6.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 13.9 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (12.7 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 0.8 apg in 27.4 minutes) 
SG Jamal Crawford (16.8 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 5.6 apg in 35.3 minutes) 
PF Corie Blount (4.4 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.0 apg in 17.3 minutes) 
Chicago receives: PG Jason Williams (10.9 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 6.9 apg in 29.3 minutes) 
PF Pau Gasol (17.5 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 2.3 apg in 31.9 minutes) 
SF Shane Battier (9.1 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 25.0 minutes) 
SG Dahntay Jones (2.3 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 1.5 apg in 8.8 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -0.5 ppg, -3.1 rpg, and +4.0 apg. 

Memphis trades: PG Jason Williams (10.9 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 6.9 apg in 29.3 minutes) 
PF Pau Gasol (17.5 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 2.3 apg in 31.9 minutes) 
SF Shane Battier (9.1 ppg, 4.4 rpg, 1.4 apg in 25.0 minutes) 
SG Dahntay Jones (2.3 ppg, 1.2 rpg, 1.5 apg in 8.8 minutes) 
Memphis receives: PF Marcus Fizer (6.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 21 games) 
C Eddy Curry (12.7 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 0.8 apg in 31 games) 
SG Jamal Crawford (16.8 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 5.6 apg in 36 games) 
PF Corie Blount (4.4 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 1.0 apg in 30 games)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I've been wanting to go there forever now, but I just haven't made it.
> ...


I had a place there for awhile. But i just sold it not long ago. It is a great place. World class city, tons to do, great scenery, great nightlife, great weather and incredibly CHEAP. you can rent a 10000 square foot mediterrean beach front home for what a slightly more then average apt in NYC goes for


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I had a place there for awhile. But i just sold it not long ago. It is a great place. World class city, tons to do, great scenery, great nightlife, great weather and incredibly CHEAP. you can rent a 10000 square foot mediterrean beach front home for what a slightly more then average apt in NYC goes for


:jawdrop: :drool:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> :jawdrop: :drool:


the nicest hotel there is the Hotel Arts on the waterfront. Great hotel. Average room is about 150 a night. And we are talking about a Ritz Carlton hotel here. My season pass to Barcelona sporting events sent me back about about 500 dollars. That was for 19 Soccer games, 19 basketball games, dozens of Euro leauge and champions league matches. One year it came out to about $4.35 per game or something like that per seat. Thats just lunacy


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> for ****s and giggles. This is pure fantasy land but here goes nothing
> 
> Chicago trades: PF Marcus Fizer (6.4 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 0.7 apg in 13.9 minutes)
> ...


No offense, because I like your posts, but you'd need to take Battier _and_ JWill out of that trade before I'd warm up to it. I also think that Gasol could be a monster if he wouldn't look like such a boob out there sometimes. Kind of the same situation with Eddy, but I'm losing faith in him literally by the day. :sigh:


----------

